What's the cheapest and quickest way to build an air ventilator for medical use? - floetic
======
lcuff
There are a lot of dimensions to this: The Pandemic Ventilator Project
[https://panvent.blogspot.com/](https://panvent.blogspot.com/) is taking this
on. If you happen to have $15,000.00 lying around, buying one appears to be an
option, although I bet the sell out quickly ... Building an iron lung out of
wood, from Popular Mechanics magazine, Jan 1952, is also described here:
[https://books.google.com/books?id=tNwDAAAAMBAJ&pg=PA262&sour...](https://books.google.com/books?id=tNwDAAAAMBAJ&pg=PA262&source=gbs_toc_r&cad=2#v=onepage&q&f=false).
Presumably a simple CPAP machine would help, but it 'aerosolizes' the virus,
and makes it likely that any caregiver would be much more likely to get sick.
Also, a CPAP machine doesn't give as much help as a real medical respirator as
far as I can tell.

------
Alex3917
Just buy one if you want one. There isn't a shortage. You can't use them on
yourself though, nor can you use one without training.

~~~
sigmaprimus
What exactly would require training? Is this not something that could be
learned from a Youtube video? Or is learning to use one more like learning to
play the violin?

~~~
gravypod
I'm not a doctor but I think there's multiple types of ventilation. There's
invasive and non invasive ventilation.

Invasive ventilation requires a tube inserted into you and it's very
unpleasant. You are often sedated while this is done.

Sedation requires monitoring and care to supply drugs, nutrition, cleaning,
exercising and stretching muscles, and many more tasks.

Noninvasive ventilation is like CPAP machines. They just cover your mouth.

I don't know why you'd use one or another but there's likely a reason the sick
are being sedated for covid-19

